
WordPress: unsafe at any speed - jessaustin
http://blog.erratasec.com/2014/05/wordpress-unsafe-at-any-speed.html
======
eeeeeeeeeeeee
I agree that WordPress has serious security issues and the one in this article
is indeed a big one, but what a crap article...

"As it turns out, this may not even be the worst problem. The standard
WordPress configuration is built on the LAMP (Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP) system,
which has been obsolete for more than a decade. The problem with LAMP is that
it doesn't scale."

Saying LAMP is obsolete is quite a silly statement. But either way, what does
that have to do with the security of WordPress?

------
bprieto
I don't know about the security part, but to say that "The problem with LAMP
is that it doesn't scale" or that "SEO bots take down your blog" is simply
wrong.

I host a WordPress blog in a $20 DO box and load time is about a second for a
typical post (measured with tools.pingdom.com). This is a blog with more than
50.000 visits / month. NGINX, not Apache, but still.

